# Goldener Schnitt - einfache Berechnung



## sight011 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:

Sagen wir man hat eine 10cm lange Strecke und möchte diese nach dem Prinzip des göttlichen Schnittes teilen - so kann man doch eigentlich die Strecke einfach durch 1,618 teilen um auf das richtige Teilungsergebnis zu kommen oder?

Ich finde diesen Rechenweg nirgends, jedoch habe ich es anhand von mehreren Zahlen Beispielen zeichnerisch mit Zirkel und Papier über die klassische innere Teilung geprüft.

Das Thema lässt mir keine Ruhe! Ich find es total interessant und wüsste gerne ob ich richtig liege oder nicht MfG sighto

Also wie gesagt es lässt mich nicht los!
Jetzt Sitz ich am Strand mit dem Zirkel meiner Freundin aus der Grundschule 
Und trete den mathematischen Beweis an.

Die Strecke die geteilt werden soll ist 6cm lang über die "Innere Teilung" bekomm ich durch die Zeichnung ca. einen Wert von 3,7cm raus (wie man am Geodreick unten ablesen kann).

Bei der Rechnung von:

6:1,618=3,708 

Kommt quasi das selbe raus - die Zahl/Ergebnis hat noch mehr Stellen.

Also in meinen Augen kann man den goldenen Schnitt durch das Teilen der Streckenlänge durch 1,618 (die goldene Zahl) errechnen.

http://img847.imageshack.us/i/imageles.jpg/


Wie gesagt bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Schönen Sonntag Sight


----------



## smileyml (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo sight,

natürlich entspricht der Goldene Schnitt auch einem mathematischen Seitenverhältnis, was mit 1,618 gerundet dargestellt werden kann.
Ob du es nun zeichnerisch oder rechnerisch ermittelst, wäre egal, wobei es natürlich in CAD etc. konstruiert genauer wäre als die gerundete Zahl, aber das ist sicher in 99% der Fälle vernachlässigbar.
Und wenn du dir ansiehst was Wiki dazu sagt, wirst du erstaunlicher Weise deine Zahl wiederfinden.

Und natürlich wird diese Zahl auch im *Grafik-Basiswissen* erwähnt - aber das hast du sicher sowieso auswändig gelernt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (6. Juni 2011)

Laut einer mathematischen Herleitung auf Youtube stellt die Person die Strecken a und b ins Verhältnis und zwar:

a+b:a=a:b hierbei kommt er nach auflösen der Formel auf folgendes:

1+Wurzel5:2

Ich war erst ungläubig aber beim ausrechnen von 1+Wurzel5:2=1,618033988749895 (soweit konnte die Zahl bei mir auf dem Taschenrechner angezeigt werden.

Ich bin begeistert!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXAayf7Rag&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Natürlich kenn ich das auswendig 

Ich will etwas dazu auf meinem Blog schreiben, nur soll das natürlich auch richtig sein!


Jetzt werde ich aber bestimmt nie wieder schlafen können -- denn jetzt interessiert mich auch die Fibonacci Folge!


----------

